

Google search parameters in 2012 - APuschilov
http://www.rankpanel.com/blog/google-search-parameters/

======
kristopher
Always a good idea to truncate one's search queries when sharing with others
down to a simple "/search?q="

Example: <https://google.com/search?q=google>

------
kori23
The most important parameter of all is missing i.e. ncr (no country redirect),
which, ironically stopped working for me in the last few days.

Can someone confirm that the following query gives non personlized search
results?:
[http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu&ncr=1&pws=0](http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu&ncr=1&pws=0)

btw, this thing has been my #1 complaint with google for years. How hard is to
make a completly 'neutral' non personalized version of Google available at a
specific adress or with a checkbox in your google account.

~~~
falling
_> How hard is to make […]_

Since you are on HN, I assume you either are an engineer of some sort or
something close to that and you are working on some product, so I expect you
to know that the answer to questions that begin like that is very, very often
“more than you expected”.

(I would like _the option_ of a “neutral” Google Search too)

~~~
kori23
I guess any change to something so big as google search is not simple per se.
But my problem is that I think this is their business decision and not a
technical problem that needs to be solved as I remember a thread here
mentioning that even engineers at Google have a problem with this (that is,
personalized seach results)

------
mise
I can't read the content on my small Android screen, zooming in hides the blog
content.

~~~
ferongr
<http://www.imgur.com/tnlK0.jpg>

Enterprise Quality responsive web design

~~~
APuschilov
thanks for this :(

------
Zirro
Are there any add-ons out there which allow you to remove specific parameters
from the URL before requesting it? This would be very useful for me, as I have
a slight (probably OCD-related) problem with the parameters added while
browsing YouTube. Before I start viewing a video, I always remove
"&feature=related" and similar ones appearing, causing a reload. I would
prefer not requesting with those parameters in the first place.

~~~
Matt_Cutts
You can also make a custom setting in Chrome to send only the parameters to
Google that you want. In the Settings panel, click on Manage Search Engines.
Make a "new" search engine but make the query go to Google (or YouTube, or
whatever) with only the parameters you want. You can start with the url for
Google and prune down the input encoding or the sourceid or whatever you want,
or just make the path be "/search?q=%s" if you want to go really minimal.

~~~
APuschilov
that's a great solution. it would be also quite great if you would tell us
what these (to us) unknown parameters mean :)

------
TazeTSchnitzel
It irritates me that all this stuff is sent in the URL. Personally, I would
put the query (and query-related) things in the URL, then use POST parameters
for the stuff that the user needn't see.

~~~
mthq
Well that would break back and forward history navigation as browsers require
you te explicitly resend POST parameters.

~~~
VMG
Also the possibility to bookmark and to send a link to somebody else.

Also after all, you want to GET the search result, not POST anything.

